# Finally milling



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 6, 2015)

Finally got to give the ole mill a run. Dry hedge is super super hard, and dusty haha.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 6, 2015)

Looks like a good arrowhead hunting field!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 6, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Looks like a good arrowhead hunting field!


Tons of em. We picked up quite a few today in the garden... Pieces, not whole.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 6, 2015)

Purdy!!!! Tony


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 6, 2015)

Awesome ! Osage is crazy hard when it dry


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 6, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Tons of em. We picked up quite a few today in the garden... Pieces, not whole.


I grew up looking in the fields for them. It's tough to find whole ones these days. The equipment does a number on them. I've found a few good ones though :)


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 6, 2015)

Shew... what a workout. Definitely going to work on mounting my winch before I finish this log. 














Glad I don't wash my vehicles very often...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## justallan (Jun 6, 2015)

Very cool, Jonathan. It's a good feeling to know you are able to do this stuff from start to finish, isn't it?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 6, 2015)

Looks like you milled a sulfer log, LOL. Very cool Jonathan, I have been chainsaw milling for years, yes it is a workout, but very rewarding.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 6, 2015)

justallan said:


> Very cool, Jonathan. It's a good feeling to know you are able to do this stuff from start to finish, isn't it?


Yep. I can't wait to get in to some more stuff. Ony thing I need to do is find a ladder that isn't warped lol


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 6, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Looks like you milled a sulfer log, LOL. Very cool Jonathan, I have been chainsaw milling for years, yes it is a workout, but very rewarding.


I'll be on the heating pad tomorrow haha. Already having some back problems probably should have deterred me from getting a csm ... But no pain, no gain, right? Ha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 6, 2015)

You can make your slabbing brackets for the first cut out of some straight 2x4's, you can screw them right to the log, and just replace them when they become warped or just tore up.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 6, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I'll be on the heating pad tomorrow haha. Already having some back problems probably should have deterred me from getting a csm ... But no pain, no gain, right? Ha


Ibuprofen is my best friend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 6, 2015)

I'll probably do that once I get a jointer. I had a good ladder but didn't want to drill holes in it. Next time I'll take some pipe hanging brackets so I can use it. I don't get q chance to go to the farm very often, and when I do, I generally forget stuff


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 6, 2015)

Nothing better than freshly cut lumber, I swear! Chuck


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 7, 2015)

This is definitely the best way to process turning blanks. The time I saved, not to mention the bandsaw blades, is crazy compared to my old way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 13, 2015)

Holy crap... I bought a cheap winch and some 1/4" rope and mounted. I also filed my rakers down considerably, as I felt like the saw could handle more bite. Those two things made this saw rip through that hedge like nobody's business. Way less than 1/4 the time, and I was able to walk after two passes... Something I struggled with last time. 

Taking a quick break, then going to mill some quartersawn sycamore live edge mantle or table slabs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 13, 2015)

Fun ain't it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 13, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jun 15, 2015)

Holly Crap!!!!!!!!!! I would defiantly put a guard on the end of that chainsaw!!!!!!!! It is inches away from your knee and one little miss step and you will be lucky to make it to the emergency room! Be dang carful there buddy!
Other than that it is WAY COOL!!!!!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 15, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> It is inches away from your knee


Inches, yes... but like 24" or more. Video angle just make it look like it's brushing up against my leg hair.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jun 15, 2015)

Still way to close to the open chain for me.


----------

